# Lifepak CR Plus needs service



## MRE (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi, I have a Lifepak CR Plus AED which is indicating that it needs service, after replacing the charge-pak.

I believe all of the indicators on the panel were visible before the charge-pak was replaced, which I believed may be due to the battery being completely dead.  After installing the new charge-pak and waiting a few days, the only indicator visible is the "wrench", meaning the device needs service.

I called Physio Control and was told these devices were not serviceable and it would have to be replaced.  Is this really the case?  Money is tight these days and replacing the unit will be difficult financially.  I am looking for any other options at this point.

Thanks.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 16, 2012)

*Other than flipping switches and changing batteries and a few choices words, owner's cannot repair AED's and retain legal safety, since the manufacturer says they cannot be repaired.* I notice the mfgr calls them a "charge pack" and not a battery...


That said-

Some owner measures that you probably already tried: make sure the battery compartment is clean/free of corrosion; push each button on-off quickly; make sure it is the right battery model; examine the buttons to look for damage there, and make sure nothing is pressing a button; try removing the replcement battery and letting it sit for a few minutes, then carefullty replace it. (If you are lacking the owner' manual, it's freely available online).

Another thread recently lamented their machine had an irreplaceable internal battery; could this be your issue too?

PS: apparently that model's "charge pack" and electrodes expire at the same time. If it does get going, remember to check your electrodes' dates.


----------



## MRE (Apr 16, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> *
> Another thread recently lamented their machine had an irreplaceable internal battery; could this be your issue too?*


*

Was that my thread from a few days ago?

I've tried everything I could think of, and I'm an Electrical Test Engineer by trade.  I'm just trying to give it due diligence before telling the scout office they need to spend $1-2k on a new unit.

Also on my mind is that they will ask me to recommend another unit and at this point I can't recommend another CR Plus.  Having a $1500 unit just stop working and the manufacturer telling you that they don't service them is not my idea of a good deal.  From an Engineering point of view, I'm not a fan of internal batteries and charge-paks either.  The design and lack of available service suggests that they are designed to be disposable but the price does not reflect this.



mycrofft said:




PS: apparently that model's "charge pack" and electrodes expire at the same time. If it does get going, remember to check your electrodes' dates.


Click to expand...



Just replaced the charge-pak and electrodes which is another kick in the teeth.  $100 into a machine that is no good.*


----------



## Aidey (Apr 16, 2012)

You're sure that the new battery is good?


----------



## MRE (Apr 16, 2012)

Aidey said:


> You're sure that the new battery is good?



I believe when I started, all three indicators were showing (battery, alert, and needs service).  After putting in the charge-pak and waiting a few days (necessary for the charge pak to charge the internal battery), both the battery and alert indicators are not showing, just the service indicator.

So I surmise that the charge-pak was good.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 16, 2012)

See what kind of deal you can get with a trade-in. I see them advertised online for under $900.


----------



## socalmedic (Apr 16, 2012)

My SAR unit has Phillips heart start AEDs which are serviceable and have have replaceable batteries and pads...


----------



## medicdan (Apr 16, 2012)

Where could one find a list of authorized service locations for Physio Control devices? Is there a list of dealers?


----------



## MRE (Apr 16, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> My SAR unit has Phillips heart start AEDs which are serviceable and have have replaceable batteries and pads...



I kind of like the Zoll AED plus units.  They take 10 CR123 lithium batteries, which can be had for $2 each when ordered online.  My fire dept has 3.  Never needed to get them serviced so I don't know if they do or not.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 16, 2012)

Philips Heartstart! Wow, originally the Heartstream, good solid long-service model. Are the batteries rechargeable? The original ones were not, $160/each.


----------



## socalmedic (Apr 16, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Philips Heartstart! Wow, originally the Heartstream, good solid long-service model. Are the batteries rechargeable? The original ones were not, $160/each.



no but they last 4+ years, and we get a better deal than that, our vendor gave us them at cost.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 17, 2012)

W1IM said:


> I believe when I started, all three indicators were showing (battery, alert, and needs service).  After putting in the charge-pak and waiting a few days (necessary for the charge pak to charge the internal battery), both the battery and alert indicators are not showing, just the service indicator.
> 
> So I surmise that the charge-pak was good.



What did the Physio Control rep on EMTLife say when you PMed them?


----------



## MRE (Apr 17, 2012)

MMiz said:


> What did the Physio Control rep on EMTLife say when you PMed them?



I was waiting for a response after posting in this forum.  

Do you know what their username is?


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 17, 2012)

W1IM said:


> I was waiting for a response after posting in this forum.
> 
> Do you know what their username is?



Physio Control


----------



## Physio Control (Apr 17, 2012)

W1IM said:


> I was waiting for a response after posting in this forum.
> 
> Do you know what their username is?



What is the age of the device in question? AEDs, regardless of manufacturer, have a lifespan of roughly eight years. This is to safeguard against the normal aging of electrical components losing effectiveness over time, regardless of whether or not the device has been used. It’s possible the device is beyond its warranty and lifespan. If so, it can be cost-prohibitive to service the device and may be more cost effective to replace it. Physio-Control does offer a trade-in credit of $300 to help offset the cost of replacement, if that is of interest. Please send a private message with your contact information and we’ll have a technical service person follow-up with you directly to ensure that replacement of your LIFEPAK CR Plus is indeed the only option available to you. Thank you.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 17, 2012)

Alright, airstrike!

PS: our 1997 Heartstream tested fine in 2010 except it needed a reprogramming chip sent out by Philkiops, which they did.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 17, 2012)

Alright, airstrike!

PS: our 1997 Heartstream tested fine in 2010 except it needed a reprogramming chip sent out by Philips, which they did.


----------



## MRE (Apr 18, 2012)

Physio Control said:


> What is the age of the device in question? AEDs, regardless of manufacturer, have a lifespan of roughly eight years. This is to safeguard against the normal aging of electrical components losing effectiveness over time, regardless of whether or not the device has been used. It’s possible the device is beyond its warranty and lifespan. If so, it can be cost-prohibitive to service the device and may be more cost effective to replace it. Physio-Control does offer a trade-in credit of $300 to help offset the cost of replacement, if that is of interest. Please send a private message with your contact information and we’ll have a technical service person follow-up with you directly to ensure that replacement of your LIFEPAK CR Plus is indeed the only option available to you. Thank you.



The device in question has a date of 2006 on the back.  

You mentioned a warranty period and after looking at the Physio Control website, it states that these units have an 8 year warranty.  I was not aware of this and after talking to customer support I did not get the impression that there was such a thing.  I was told that the device would need to be replaced, and had made the assumption that was was meant was that I would need to purchase a new one.  

If Physio Control will replace the unit, free of charge then I will be very happy to work with them to do that.

I have the name and number of the local sales rep, and will try to give them a call today or tomorrow.  I didn't get that far after talking to customer service because I don't have the authority to make purchases on behalf of the scout office.


----------



## MRE (Aug 1, 2012)

I am happy to report that Physio Control has replaced the Lifepak CR Plus AED that I had an issue with.  This was much appreciated by both myself and the local Boy Scout council.

Special thanks to Mike Hooper for his help through the process.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 1, 2012)

W1IM said:


> I am happy to report that Physio Control has replaced the Lifepak CR Plus AED that I had an issue with.  This was much appreciated by both myself and the local Boy Scout council.
> 
> Special thanks to Mike Hooper for his help through the process.



Thanks for the follow up!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 1, 2012)

chimpie said:


> thanks for the follow up!



+1


----------



## MMiz (Aug 2, 2012)

W1IM said:


> I am happy to report that Physio Control has replaced the Lifepak CR Plus AED that I had an issue with.  This was much appreciated by both myself and the local Boy Scout council.
> 
> Special thanks to Mike Hooper for his help through the process.


It's great to hear another story of Physio Control standing behind their product.  I've had the same experiences when I've worked with them.


----------

